# Sare bath glass door vs. shower curtain



## sigmapi (Jun 9, 2007)

All,

This is my first post here but hopefully you can help me and my wife. We are trying to come up with ideas for the spare bath room upstairs and currently it is a bathtub with a shower curtain. My plan was to leave the bathtub and re-tile everything but I want to put in a frameless glass door over the tub. She is thinking someone with kids will want all that space open to give them baths, a glass door will limit there movement and not be conducive to resale. All opinions welcome.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 10, 2007)

There are many different styles of shower doors now. There is a bi-fold design that allows almost full access to the tub. The frameless design you described is restrictive, but you may be able to find a 3 panel design that gives you more access.


----------



## Rustedbird (Jul 7, 2007)

I got rid of a shower door before selling my old place. The water was hard and it was a pain to keep clean.


----------



## Deacon (Jul 11, 2007)

If it is only a "spare" bathroom, it sounds as if it is a small shower/bath.  Stay with the shower curtain as it does offer more space for the user.


----------



## crackerb2 (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree with your wife.  However, if this is a spare bathroom and you have another bathroom with a tub, then I agree with you. We just had a tub to shower conversion done in our second bathroom which is great!  We had ReBath do it which wasn't so great!  But it has clear shower doors and it really looks nice.  However, if you are going to use ReBath...don't pay them until you like the way it looks.  For the price it should have been perfect, but we had to call them back 4 times to correct problems.  I did complain and they are coming next week with the supervisor to inspect it.  But it really does look nice.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 21, 2007)

Deacon said:


> If it is only a "spare" bathroom, it sounds as if it is a small shower/bath.  Stay with the shower curtain as it does offer more space for the user.


I got rid of a shower door before selling my old place. The water was hard and it was a pain to keep clean.
*Couldn't agree more with both these statements.*


----------

